# Best and Worst Things About Your Patrol



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm not talking about the job or department itself, the lack of opportunities or pay/bennies. More along the lines of, this it what you do everyday and how to make the best of it.

Is it the types of calls? The "scenery" (either human or topography), traffic volume, drug pipeline, always slow or always slamming, gang activity, etc. Are you into community policing, running n' gunning or service-oriented calls, or is it just the entertainment value derived from your contacts and coworkers, etc. Do your coworkers/admin/supervisors suck or are they competent and help out all along the way. If possible, would you change jobs because you think it's going to be better somewhere else?

I'll start. Nice balance between calls for service and proactive police work. Good area to get your hands dirty and be involved in many facets of policing, not too much traffic compared to the 617 area. Good bosses and a good mix of personalities at my station. The worst things are fairly benign, but 4-6pm traffic volume BLOWS.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Many things are good but one thing is awful, to those who have worked C troop (and probably B also) those three little words "use of lockup".


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

The best aspect of my patrol area is that it is very far away and remote from the Troop station and SP Headquarters. As a result, I am totally left alone to do what I want, and I never see any brass. 

In seven years, I have seen a Lt. once in my patrol area (he came out of nowhere at about 9:00pm...boy was that a surprise!). I meet up with my Sgt. once every other month for cruiser inspection and to grab dinner, but otherwise I never see him. I sign on by radio in my driveway, go out and do my own thing, and then sign back off in my driveway. All of my reports get sent to the barracks via a courier system. I could probably wear jeans and a sweatshirt to work and nobody would be the wiser.

The worst aspect of my patrol area is that I have to cover several small, trashy hick towns that are very anti-law enforcement. The local chiefs work M-F 8-4 and put us on call for all nights and weekends. They are never willing to respond to calls from home, and we often find ourselves covering their towns while they work details. They also call us for "backup" and then leave us with the invest. and report when we arrive.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a high call volume in my area. I work a slower part of the city on my first two nights then the busier section my last two nights. The brass for the most part is stand up, (with the exception of a few cowardly worms). The issue with my place is that everyone is just so stressed out and pissed off at the world from almost two straight years of running short on the street. The last census shows us at about 91,000, (we all know the census is lower then the real number) and we are constantly running at 10 one man cars.



> They also call us for "backup" and then leave us with the invest. and report when we arrive.


 Sorry you have to deal with that BS phuzz. Why cant you give them a good old, "Go Fuck Yourself" and get in the car and drive away when they start to dump it on you?!


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm, interesting thread.

OK, I work at a state university in the south. Our top programs are Polymer Science, Education, Nursing and the Fine Arts. Student body is about 2/3 female and it's warm to hot much of the academic year. The scenery is, in a word... outstanding.

We cover a little less than two square miles with a daytime population of around 15,000. We are in a city of about 50,000 and a metropolitan area of over 100k. We do about 200 arrests a year. 

We have 2 to 4 patrol units on duty at a time, along with bike and motor officers during the busier time frames. There are also civilian security guards who work overnight.

We do a lot of service-oriented community policing stuff. Most of us have lots of student contact so developing information is often possible. Our biggest crime issue is students leaving valuables unattended or dorm rooms unlocked leading to thefts.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

fra444 said:


> Sorry you have to deal with that BS phuzz. Why cant you give them a good old, "Go Fuck Yourself" and get in the car and drive away when they start to dump it on you?!


The command staff believes that the citizens expect to receive law enforcement service when they call, and if the part-time local chief is too lazy to do it, then we need to. I think that given our extreme manpower shortage, we should be on call for emergencies only, and all non-emergency investigations can be held until the local chief decides to come on duty and handle it. If the citizens have a problem with the lack of service, they can take it to their local selectmen or move to a town with 24 hr. coverage.

As far as telling them to go fuck themselves, we have tried that before and it only results in our command staff apologizing to them and disciplining us. They say that if we have an issue, send it up the chain and it will be dealt with. However, when we send it up the chain, it usually just goes there to die. The local chiefs have a lot of political power in this state, so we usually just lube up and take it...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I absolutely hate car accidents that require a report. The software is not user friendly. I think that unless it is an injury accident or a fatal, we are generating nothing more then toilet paper. The only people who trully benefit are the ones who run insurance companies.

I haven't worked days in some time, but what I used to hate when I did, was the funeral escorts, school crossing posts to fill in for the always "sick" crossing guards, coffee runs for the *whole* station, and last but not least more chiefs then indians when it came to the rank vs. patrolmen.

What I love about my job, is everything else. I love going in to work and being able to dictate for the most part how my day will go. Ofcourse I can't control the calls or the volume of the calls that I have to deal with. That being said, on the evenings where the call volume slows a bit, I can do as much or as little as I want to. I love the fact that I can either go balls to the wall proactive, or on the noghts when I feel like slowing down a bit, I can go reactive only. My reactive nights for the most part are few and far in between, most of the time I am fortunate enough to have a sector partner who is willing to do whatever in terms of enforcement.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

SinePari said:


> If possible, would you change employing agencies?


Not _if_, but _when_...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> If possible, would you change jobs because you think it's going to be better somewhere else?


When is the Col. giving that OK for you guys to start taking latterals?:teeth_smile:

I am not ashamed to say it, but I would be all over that opportunity. Wouldn't shed a tear leaving with the morale on my job being what it is these days.

Good thread by the way.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Not _if_, but _when_...


"How do I get out of this chicken shit outfit???"












263FPD said:


> Good thread by the way.


Any turd can bitch about the negatives all day long...hell, I'm guilty of it, too. But we shouldn't forget what is was like on the outside looking in. Like many members here trying to get on the job it's all about perception. For me, I'm doing exactly what I thought I'd be doing. When I saw a member of my department out on the road before I got on, I said, "hmm, that looks pretty cool." Took the test and here I am.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

SinePari said:


> Any turd can bitch about the negatives all day long...hell, I'm guilty of it, too. *But we shouldn't forget what is was like on the outside looking in*. Like many members here trying to get on the job it's all about perception. For me, I'm doing exactly what I thought I'd be doing. When I saw a member of my department out on the road before I got on, I said, "hmm, that looks pretty cool." Took the test and here I am.


Outstanding obscure _Aliens_ reference...

I've been staring inside for quite sometime. I've submitted many applications to the bouncer at the door, but every damn time he tells me that there's no room inside. Something about budgets, and economy blah blah... I'm gonna sneak past that effin' bouncer one of these days.


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

The best part about my job, all our jobs actually, is that I have front row seats to the circus every single day. We couldn't make half of this shit up if we tried.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> The best part about my job, all our jobs actually, is that I have front row seats to the circus every single day.


Exactly.

The good, the bad, and the ugly. Mostly the bad and the ugly, but it's a hell of a ride.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm only mid-career, spent most of my years patrolling several jurisdictions on a couple different LE jobs, and have had a few years 'off-the-road' in another assignment along the way, BUT...

Whether you used to be a road cop, are one now, or hope to be one in the future... I still believe that the best and worst things about every patrol area (or other assignment) will never change... *THEY ARE OURSELVES*. Specifically... One's Attitude.

We've all had days when we feel like _that kid_ in left field who doesn't want the ball hit to them; have suffered through shifts that seemed like they would never end; and when they finally did... we went home to our families with the equivalent feeling of having just chewed on glass for the last eight hours.

At other times, there is no doubt we made the right career choice.
We go home knowing that we just proved our professional mettle... maybe we just stared at danger over our weapon's sights without flinching; overcame our own self-doubt as a first-responder and rendered the appropriate aid in order to save a life; or put the safety and welfare of all others' above our own?

The places I've worked, and the particulars along the way have mattered not. However, the people I've worked with, and those that have inspired me to be better at what I signed-up to do have meant everything... Surround yourself with those people.


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Huge call volume here, which sometimes isn't a bad thing. 
But the citizens absolutely are horrible, shitty attitudes, anti-police. 
Love it when once in a rare while I will get a pleasant person that actually thanks me for doing my job.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

Good - High call volume, so it's rarely boring. Great co-workers and mostly great bosses, who (with good reason) trust us enough to not get involved unless necessary.

Bad - High call volume (it can get overwhelming sometimes), traffic during rush hour is insane, making every Priority-1 call a life-threatening experience before you even get there, and some (certainly not all) higher brass who are out of touch with the street.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Did I just witness a resurection?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Good - High call volume, so it's rarely boring. Great co-workers and mostly great bosses, who (with good reason) trust us enough to not get involved unless necessary.
> 
> Bad - High call volume (it can get overwhelming sometimes), traffic during rush hour is insane, making every Priority-1 call a life-threatening experience before you even get there, and some (certainly not all) higher brass who are out of touch with the street.


*O-M-G*


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm a few years past midpoint in my career here.

The bad- dealing with the same shitheads day in and day out. You know the ones, the same ones who pay no property taxes but suck the city titty dry for "services" in their train wreck lives. Also, admin. who salivate when a complaint comes in, just ready to fuck you over. These are the same hypocrites who, when they were on patrol, couldn't stand that same quality in the other administrators.

The good- absolutely my co-workers. It is so entertaining to be on calls with them and roll call is my opportunity to do stand up comedy at other's expense (all in good fun). I also have sweet assignments that come with requisite OT, like crime scene officer and firearms instructor. I also have enough seniority to get my choice of shift and holiday rotations.:wavespin:


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Good parts...When I don't have any neighbour v. neighbour complaints to deal with, I can pull in as many taxi-cabs for inspection and do other pro-active stuff...Wide geographic area to cover with ranging from intercity to wooded hills...Management decent in regards to standing up for Enforcement Officers...Wide powers of warrantless entry and search onto to property (except actual house) and business, no waiting around in the hallway of a courthouse for a Justice to sign warrants; wide powers of seizure...Decent uniforms...

Bad Parts...Geographically distances on a day when lots of calls come in and down an officer due to sickness...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

phuzz01 said:


> The worst aspect of my patrol area is that I have to cover several small, trashy hick towns that are very anti-law enforcement. The local chiefs work M-F 8-4 and put us on call for all nights and weekends. They are never willing to respond to calls from home, and we often *find ourselves covering their towns while they work details.* *They also call us for "backup" and then leave us with the invest. and report when we arrive*.


I noticed your location was NH, for a second I thought you were C5


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Dealing with other officers who always want compare cock size


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

EnforceOfficer said:


> _*Good parts*_...When I don't have any neighbour v. neighbour complaints to deal with, *I can pull in as many taxi-cabs for inspection ...*
> 
> [and] *Decent uniforms*... ...


In Ontario, the word _Good_ must have a different meaning than here in Massachusetts? :whatchutalkingabout

Your uniform is sharp... are those the Field Summer Class B's that you're wearing in your profile pic, or have they been modified for cab inspection duty? 

(just breakin your snowballs & roastin your chestnuts a little brother) :angel_smile:


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

GARDA said:


> In Ontario, the word _Good_ must have a different meaning than here in Massachusetts? :whatchutalkingabout
> 
> Your uniform is sharp... are those the Field Summer Class B's that you're wearing in your profile pic, or have they been modified for cab inspection duty?


Nah, that's me in my winter uniform on my profile pick...:wavespin:

God I hate when the snowflakes stick to my fur, can't management just chip in for a jacket, eh ?:smoke:


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

j809 said:


> Dealing with other officers who always want compare cock size










It's a fucking sausage fest in here bros. Let's get some poontang!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

UHMMM...isnt that dude in the middle a peter puffer?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, NPH is gay. Actually the PH stands for Poon Handler! Obscure references JAP, gotta watch the movies.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Good: pay day

Bad: every other day


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Good: Great bennies, and ability to take care of family. Open Campus, good equip and training.

Bad: Typical campus bullshit. It's all part of the game though.

Ugly: nothing really stands out that fries me. I'm here for life, might as well make the best of it.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

5-0 said:


> Ugly: nothing really stands out that fries me. I'm here for life, might as well make the best of it.


Plus, you have a GREAT view of I-290


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

SinePari said:


> Plus, you have a GREAT view of I-290


Too bad I have to sit on the sidelines and watch...


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

THE GOOD

The weather is always nice and the scenery in many areas is unbelievable; the beach, the palms trees, tourist spots to the Aero Club and Equestrian areas. All the things you see on TV are here. Patrolling from the "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous" to the "Ghetto".

The calls for service is high, close to a million per year, so many times it can be overwhelming. Patrol in S Florida will expose you to every type of call imaginable on a regular basis. Murders, shooting, stabbings, fraud, rapes and abuse are an everyday part of ones patrol.

The nice thing about patrol here is the resources. A K-9 and helicopter respond to almost all in-progress calls. We have between 350-450 deputies on at any given time, therefore we can form a small army to respond to a situation in a short time. Any in-depth investigation, a detective responds and handles the case, patrol is quickly returned to the road. SWAT and Field Force are always available for riot situations.

Best part about patrol is when you go home, your HOME, no call outs, cases waiting for you etc, unlike working investigations.

THE BAD

The high call volume in some areas makes proactive work unthinkable. The low income areas, where you wouldn't believe you were in 2010 or the USA. Areas where English is probably the 3rd language. Trying to deal with illegals, who bring there culture from a third world and do not have any aspiration to learn our culture. A nearly unstoppable drug flow coming from everywhere in the world thru S Florida. Violence everyday!! Areas where police hatred is passed down from one generation to the next, almost as a lifestyle. Areas where they would rather spit at you than say hello. Over populated, the county has close to 1.3 million people, which overloads the roads, schools, stores etc. Snowbirds from New York, where all you hear is how great New York is and horrible Florida is, yet they still come to live here. Yankees suck, Nicks suck, Jets suck!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 14:35 ---------- Previous post was at 14:34 ----------



5-0 said:


> Too bad I have to sit on the sidelines and watch...


Many times I wish I could be on the sidelines, just watching :shades_smile:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> Yankees suck, Nicks suck, Jets suck!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbs_up::thumbs_up:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Good: Having the personnel and resources to be proactive.

Bad: After a few arrests you may be the only one on patrol in the whole dayum area code.


----------

